# Головная боль, боль в шее



## Dote (19 Мар 2018)

Здравствуйте уважаемые доктора,помогите пожалуйста разобраться в моей проблеме!!!! Все началось в ноябре 2016 года,решила заняться спортом после родов.В одно "прекрасное"утро я проснулась с болью в пояснице,болело там где гребни подвздошных костей,какой-то дискомфорт в ягодице.Сделала рентген.Снимки прилагаются.Сказали остеохондроз.Спустя месяц начала замечать что гребни подвздошных костей одна выше другой,а ягодицы одна большая,другая совсем маленькая.Ходила к врачам,ортопед сказал это из-за за сколиоза.У меня грудной сколиоз 2Ст.Рекомендовал настойчиво купить стельку.Вертеброневролог сказал  это не может давать сколиоз,т.к поясничный отдел ровный,за стельку ничего не сказал.Кинезиолог сказал,что все ерунда,рекомендовал тренировать ягодичную мышцу,а стельку выкинуть.Сейчас беспокоят боли в крестце,там Где гребни подвздошных костей,какой-то дискомфорт в слабой ноге и этой ноге.Но к моему большому сожалению на этом все не закончилось.Примерно через недели три как перекосило таз начала болеть сначала шея,а потом и голова.Беспокоит головокружение,слабость,сонливость,быстрая утомляемость,плохо воспринимаю информацию,онемение в руках и ногах,онемение головы,голова болит больше в области затылка.Снимки с пробами,МРТшеи,МРТ головы сказали гипоксия,УЗДГ прилагаются.Обращалась неоднократно к врачам, получала лечение-актовегин,сирдалуд,мидокалм,диакарб,детралекс,карбамазепин,верошпирон,траумель,аркоксия,Ддт,электрофорез с карипаином,магнит, эффекта 0.Уважаемые доктора помогите пожалуйста,что делать с такой проблемой?  Собираюсь на лечение с апреля в Москву.Мне 35 лет,рост 168,вес 60 кг.С щитовидной железой все нормально.Заранее всех благодарю.


----------



## горошек (19 Мар 2018)

У моей дочери тоже одна ягодица больше другой. Обратил на это внимание только один мануальный терапевт. Остальные ничего об этом при осмотре не говорили. А было их ещё 5-6, и заметно это реально, но мы тоже не обращали внимание. Одна нога короче на 5 мм, но ничего с этим делать не рекомендовали.


----------



## Dote (19 Мар 2018)

А дочери сколько? У меня разница в 1-0-1.5 см мнения врачей разное при этом ноги сказали одинаковые,ношу узкие джинсы пол жизни все было нормально,а тут разница именно в тазу,впервые заметила разницу именно по джинсах одна штанина короче другой.


----------



## горошек (19 Мар 2018)

А какая разница сколько? Возраст как-то влияет на размер ягодиц?


----------



## Dote (19 Мар 2018)

Нет дело не в ягодицах,а в болях в крестце,и гребнях подвздошных костей.
А лет 35


----------



## горошек (19 Мар 2018)

Dote написал(а):


> А лет 35


Да я  не о том. Вы вроде спрашивали, сколько лет дочери, а я не понимаю, какое это имеет значение. Ну, не ребёночек она уже. Про ягодицы мне просто тоже интересно, почему  так и какие могут последствия.


----------



## Dote (19 Мар 2018)

А Вы мне не подскажите как пригласить сюда врачей,наверно уже завтра,заранее благодарю.


----------



## горошек (19 Мар 2018)

Напишите тем, кого хотите пригласить в их профиле или в личных сообщениях. И дайте ссылку на свою тему.


----------



## Dote (19 Мар 2018)

Огромное спасибо, доброй ночи.


----------



## La murr (20 Мар 2018)

@Dote, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## AIR (20 Мар 2018)

горошек написал(а):


> А какая разница сколько? Возраст как-то влияет на размер ягодиц?


Влияет, влияет.. Еще и на форму, тургор.  и т.д....


горошек написал(а):


> Про ягодицы мне просто тоже интересно, почему так и какие могут последствия.


Нуу, если интересно. . есть варианты... Например пояснично-подвздошная мышца слегка скручивает таз и одноименная ягодица зрительно "выпячивается" , а противоположная зрительно "западает"....  однако ж есть ещё предположенье. ..... При нарушении статики перегружаются мышцы одной ягодицы, становятся "суше", плотнее, как бы уходят глубже и ягодица становится меньше.
Вобщем все определяется путем добросовестной пальпации ягодичек...
И внимательного осмотра..


----------



## Dote (20 Мар 2018)

Добрый день доктор! Скажите пожалуйста что вы думаете по шеи?


----------



## AIR (20 Мар 2018)

Все стандартно.. Качественный мануальный осмотр и мягкотканевые методики мануальной терапии. .


----------



## горошек (20 Мар 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Влияет, влияет.. Еще и на форму, тургор.  и т.д....


Похоже в нашем случае ягодицы разновозрастные


----------



## Dote (20 Мар 2018)

@La murr, скажите пожалуйста как дать ссылку по моей теме?спасибо.


----------



## La murr (20 Мар 2018)

@Dote, ссылку на тему можно скопировать вверху из поисковой строки - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/28130/


----------



## Dote (20 Мар 2018)

Уважаемые доктора,хочу добавить.Когда мне сделали снимки шеи с пробами врачи лучевой диагностики долго смотрели на них( Там Где первый позвонок и череп,потом отдали молча идите к врачу,снимок в прямой проекции.)Этот.Мой врач по этому поводу ничего не сказал.На описаниях МРТ и Ro об этом ни слова. Спасибо.


----------



## Dote (20 Мар 2018)

Списалась с врачом лучевой диагностики говорит травма или аномалия КВП ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Мар 2018)

А боковой снимок?


----------



## Dote (20 Мар 2018)

Здравствуйте, @Доктор Ступин,рада Вас видеть,пролистайте пожалуйста ленту вверх Там Ro с пробами,Мрт,УЗДГ.


----------



## Dote (20 Мар 2018)

Нашла старые снимки 5 лет назад делала, чтобы сравнить,аномалия или нет? Делала без жалоб, врач рекомендовал перед массажем.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Мар 2018)

То есть это не новые снимки?
А зачем эти выставляли второй раз?
Есть ли на них патология, есть.
Есть ли на них аномалии, не вижу.
Увеличенные поперечные отростки, если придираться.
И хорошо бы снимки и описания поставить не вверх ногами.


----------



## AIR (21 Мар 2018)

Я конечно капризный очень а нельзя ли снимки "стоя" выложить?  просто мне лично как то неудобно смотреть так.


----------



## La murr (21 Мар 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, @AIR, развернула снимки для комфортного просмотра.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Мар 2018)

Их уже обсудили.
Аномалий не вижу.
Остальное есть в описании.
Сколиоз, поэтому шея прямая и голова на бок.


----------



## AIR (21 Мар 2018)

La murr написал(а):


> развернула снимки для комфорт


Спасибо!
Латерофлексия в суставах головы с ротацией (говорит о местных мышечно-тонических нарушениях ) , при некоторых обстоятельствах вполне может давать заметную симптоматику...


----------



## Dote (21 Мар 2018)

Да,мышц справа почти нет,слева "валик"и дискомфорт,но больше боли у затылка.


----------

